# Reverb effects?



## Ji-Ji (Jul 12, 2013)

I was wondering how you guys prefer Reverb on your projects? 
I tend to change mine everytime, as there's a few reverb plugins on logic and I shoot through the dark with them. 
It's one of my weaker areas at the mo.

So do you guys have a rule of thumb for certain instruments you then tailor or...?


----------



## Demensa (Jul 12, 2013)

I usually do my reverb differently for every song, but I don't really have a clue what I'm doing, for the most part.
It just depends on what I think will go best with the song or instrumentation.

I think that practice and perhaps some youtube tutorials would be your best option for improving your use of reverb.
Sorry for not being much help!


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 12, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I usually do my reverb differently for every song, but I don't really have a clue what I'm doing, for the most part.
> It just depends on what I think will go best with the song or instrumentation.
> 
> I think that practice and perhaps some youtube tutorials would be your best option for improving your use of reverb.
> Sorry for not being much help!



Nah it's comforting to know you do same as me. I work from scratch on each one.. I check tutorials and have magazines. 
But I still think reverb is my weakest part. :|
You think I'd learn this stuff at uni? (Don't ask, we're working on getting the lecturer the boot.)
I was just wondering how everyone else used it.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jul 12, 2013)

It should be tailored to each song really. I do however always tend to go for a medium room, natural, acoustic sound when i'm working with reverb.
Reverb is GOD. It can make or break a track. It's just finding the right balance. Always add reverb to Vocals, infact I would almost go as far to say as always add reverb to everything. It makes it all sound more natural. 
I normally use an RV7 or RV7000 advanced in Reason. The RV7 is really nice as it's got simple room size presets that can be easily adjusted to your liking.
At the end of the day it all depends on what sort of sound your going for. For example if I was making a mellow trip-hop beat I would slap a shitload of reverb all over the shop for a spacey chilled vibe. Just play with it.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 12, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> It should be tailored to each song really. I do however always tend to go for a medium room, natural, acoustic sound when i'm working with reverb.
> Reverb is GOD. It can make or break a track. It's just finding the right balance. Always add reverb to Vocals, infact I would almost go as far to say as always add reverb to everything. It makes it all sound more natural.
> I normally use an RV7 or RV7000 advanced in Reason. The RV7 is really nice as it's got simple room size presets that can be easily adjusted to your liking.
> At the end of the day it all depends on what sort of sound your going for. For example if I was making a mellow trip-hop beat I would slap a shitload of reverb all over the shop for a spacey chilled vibe. Just play with it.


I rarely use reason these days, I've been told for mastering it's impressive.
But that's what I was after, you go for normal room and such, I usually do with studio environment recordings.
Barry anything sounds good independant of reverb. It convinces a more natural sound, especially on vocals, it help push it into the mix.

My only other wonder is logic has like 5 reverb plugins, I was hoping some Mac geeks would share their preferred. They must be all busy..


----------



## Python Blue (Jul 13, 2013)

What others have said; different songs work best with different reverbs. Course, I tend to use one master reverb, if you will, especially for when I'm doing ambient music.

I'll also add that if you want your reverb to sound convincing, your best shot is convolution plugins, especially those with IR samples.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 13, 2013)

Python Blue said:


> What others have said; different songs work best with different reverbs. Course, I tend to use one master reverb, if you will, especially for when I'm doing ambient music.
> 
> I'll also add that if you want your reverb to sound convincing, your best shot is convolution plugins, especially those with IR samples.



I've only used a little with IR samples, logic's space designer I think. It was when I mixed band demos at college.
Python what plugin do you use with logic , vocal wise, I know you use synth mainly but you do some vocal work.


----------



## Python Blue (Jul 13, 2013)

For my reverb effects, most of mine are actually courtesy of Logic's "Space Designer" as well, the only major exceptions being for sounds from hardware synthesizers and the Korg M1 and Wavetation VST's. Might look into something third-party later, but for now, it's fine for my budget.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 13, 2013)

Python Blue said:


> For my reverb effects, most of mine are actually courtesy of Logic's "Space Designer" as well, the only major exceptions being for sounds from hardware synthesizers and the Korg M1 and Wavetation VST's. Might look into something third-party later, but for now, it's fine for my budget.


That's one of my worries, out of all the daw's i've seen logic has an the most impressive plugin library. I need to use it more. I have a fair amount of third party but I don't want to waste any more money. I get lazy at times just throw a verb and quick tweaks on some little recordings. I'm gonna give more love to space designer.
Thanks!


----------



## Python Blue (Jul 13, 2013)

You're welcome.  Though, I must say I'm a bit disappointed with the modulation effects with Logic; I prefer MeldaProduction's free effects bundle (which includes a flanger plugin) for that.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 14, 2013)

Python Blue said:


> You're welcome.  Though, I must say I'm a bit disappointed with the modulation effects with Logic; I prefer MeldaProduction's free effects bundle (which includes a flanger plugin) for that.


I'm quite lucky in the regard i'd only use them on my guitar and I have a couple of pedals for those. Only problem is once they're set, they're set in record.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jul 14, 2013)

It depends on the track. A short, bright room reverb setting or sometimes a long, deep spring reverb setting. I use one of the Digitech RV-7 pedals and plan on buying a second one and running them together. That should be pretty sweet.


----------

